# Little brown Dendrobatids....



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

I ask this every once and again... but is anyone is the US keeping Colostethus or Mannophryne, or any of the other little brown dendrobatids? Are they coming in in the Panama imports?

I'd love to see pictures if you've got em and they are doing well for you.

Cheers,


Afemoralis


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

no thye arent coming in and no one really keeps them. There is some guy who posts on here who I think has some though. I just took these pics a few weeks ago in panama.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I was never real interested in these" little brown frogs " , mostly liking the brighter colored ones , but after seing your pictures I think I might change my mind  The second and third picture of the frog is awesome .


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a trio of Mannophryne trinitatis, I got from alan cann.

Alan tells me these are the only pure line of trinitatis collected by BDG members from trinidad and not mixed with other island localities 8) 

I love these frogs but man are they fast! the day I collected them I was trying to put them into a QT tub and ended up chasing them around the kitchen :lol: mad as a box of frogs :lol:

Here's a link to some nice footage from Alans site http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/Mtrinitatis.html

VERY loud frogs they put leucs to shame 8)


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Great pics, GREASER.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not in the US but do have a few species;

C. talamancae
C. infraguttatus
C. (aff.) baeobatrachus (formerly known as C. brunneus)
M. trinitatis
M. olmonae (lost my breeding group this year but will get some of my offspring back)

Unfortunatly the recently aquired C. machalilla tadpoles didn't make it past two months old as froglets. I hope to be able to get some again.

Remco


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

hey Remco  

Wasn't C. talamancae changed to A. talamancae? or is that not conclusive yet?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Dang it, MJ! I keep trying to swat a fly on my screen whenever you post now! lol

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... olostethus


----------



## Don1 (May 27, 2007)

I also thought it was real,Lol,
But have you noticed that it moving backwards.  
Thanks Brendan.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

MJ--I hadn't paid any attention to your fly avatar until the jumping spider that sometimes hangs out on my screen and chases the mouse pointer went after it. Even after months, this spider has not learned that things that move on the screen are not always big game. 

I don't go much for little brown frogs, but these are very nice.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

> hey Remco
> 
> Wasn't C. talamancae changed to A. talamancae? or is that not conclusive yet?


I think it's too early to start using the whole new taxonomy. Let's wait for some other publications on that topic....

But yeah.. according to the Grant et all. 2006 paper it should be Allobates talamancae, Hyloxalus infraguttatus and Anomaloglossus baeobatrachus.

Remco


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

So it's the same change as the Dendrobates group ect.. I wont call them anything differant until there's more discussson 8)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's nice for you guys across the pond to talk about the little brown guys, but as for the original question about them on THIS side of the pond... there is one Colo that has been bred. Froglets were supposed to be available at the end of summer/fall. Listing what you guys have is just a tease if they aren't going to be brought over here...

No, colos are not part of the panama "FR" projects. I don't even remember where the colos from 2005/2004 came from country wise. Things little and brown aren't money makers, so they are rarely imported. As mentioned before, they are hardly colorful, and just don't make as stunning a display animal as some of their brighter cousins.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

> Listing what you guys have is just a tease if they aren't going to be brought over here...


Some where supposed to be brought to your side of the pond...
I've been contacted by a german guy a while ago because he wanted to ship some species to the US, and was allready arranging the necessary paperwork. In the end it didn't go as planned, he suddenly got very busy with moving or something. If he's going to try again I'd be happy to supply him the offspring... so who knows.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'd be interested in getting many of the species you work with at some point, so please let me know if it every goes thru! But then again, I'm one of the few who are really crazy about little brown frogs over here :lol: They are very underrated.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

While i'm still a newbie at PDFs, I gotta say, i love the lil brown guys.

I hope to work with some someday.
BTW: http://www.hoppingherps.com/dartfrogavailability.html
I think these guys are in the US, they have some browns that they say are TBA/Trades only.

check their Dart frog availability.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, those where the ones that were hopefully going to be available, I wonder how well they have been doing...


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*talamancae*

They are doing good, just need to get froglets to survive. Springtails seem to be favored over fruitflies for the first month after morph out. Some will take the flies right off but I dont have anymore clutches yet. They are calling but no eggs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah well, I wait patiently for your success and wish you many hopping bits of mud


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

It took me a while but I finally got my first 3 talamancae tadpoles.

Also got another 1.1 talamancae yesterday. I'm hoping to set up 2 breeding groups with the 2.4 that I have right now. Wish me luck!

Remco


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this frogs are not brightly colored, but they make up for it in personality.


----------

